#ubuntu-ar 2011-01-03
<Obito> Hola! Como estan ? Alguno usa Adobe Flex Builder 3 ¿? (con eclipse)
<FREDD2> aca odiamos a adobe, a flash, y a macromedia
<FREDD2> :P
<mama21mama> mmm yo no me deja ver las nenas en poca ropa.
<granjero> buenas
<granjero> feliz año para todos!
<granjero> como les anda?
<granjero> alguien sabe de alguna buena guia para armar una VPN?
<granjero> tengo un server ubuntu 10.04 andando bárbaro con samba... y quiero acceder a esas comparticiones desde otra sede....
<granjero> alguna buena punta?
<FREDD2> granjero, buen año
<granjero> FREDD2, !!!
<granjero> como va viejo?
<FREDD2> todo en orden capo
<FREDD2> vos?
<granjero> aca migrando
<granjero> de win2000 a ubnuntu 10.04
<FREDD2> excelente cambio
<granjero> y viendo como unir las dos sedes
<granjero> con una vpn
<FREDD2> si son difrente spool no se van a ver
<granjero> que es el spool?
<FREDD2> el numero que le sigue a 192.
<FREDD2> si son difrentes redes no se ven
<FREDD2> creo, por hay digo una guasada
<granjero> no se
<granjero> igual eso lo decido yo
<FREDD2> me mataste con eso che
<FREDD2> por que samba y no nfs?
<granjero> porque me quedan 2 windows
<granjero> con soft incorrible
<FREDD2> aaaaa
<granjero> Hay forma de forzar permisos al escribir en un carpeta por ssh??  me pasa lo siguiente, cuando entro por samba en mi smb.conf yo puse que fuerce la escritura de los archivos para el grupo como 0770 y quiero que por ssh sea igual
<beuno> granjero, no que yo sepa, si podes por (s)ftp
<beuno> ssh basicamente es estar en la maquina sentado
<beuno> no hay nada en el medio a nivel filesystem
<granjero> beuno, gracias
<granjero> y ftp ya viene por defecto?
<granjero> beuno, cuando me conecto a mi servidor desde un buntu 10.04 lo hago con la herramienta de "Conectar con el servidor" y en el escritorio me apararece un ícono que dice sftp
<granjero> de donde se configura?
<beuno> ftp tenes que instalar un server y configurarlo
<granjero> beuno, pero cuando me conecto en el escritorio me aparece un icono que dice sftp
<granjero> y no ssh
<granjero> en el server yo instale y configuré openssh
<beuno> si, si queres usar ftp, vas a tener que instalar un servidor
<beuno> sftp is basicamente ssh
<granjero> ahh ok
<granjero> gracias
<granjero> voy a leer como configurar el ftp
<granjero> y ahi si puedo forzar grupo y mascaras a los archivos como hago con samba?
<beuno> si
<granjero> excelente
<granjero> pero el fpt no es para bajar>
<granjero> ?
<granjero> o sea si hago 2click en un archivo que tengo en el server me lo baja o me lo abre desde el server?
<beuno> no entiendo que queres hacer
<granjero> es para compartir archivos en dos sedes distintas
<granjero> se que una VPN es la solucion
<granjero> pero me resulta medio complicada
<granjero> y estaba viendo que se me ocurria
<granjero> con mis conociemintos
<beuno> a traves de internet?
<beuno> no red local?
<granjero> internet
<granjero> red local solucione con samba
<beuno> hagas lo que hagas, va a ser complicado, por el lag y eso
<beuno> por ftp podes montarlo como si fuese un disco, si
<beuno> pero va a ser incomodo
<beuno> yo creo que ftp por internet es lo mejor
<granjero> beuno, tengo dos conexiones de iplan con 10MBps cad auna
<granjero> ahora estoy pasando data y pasa a 1mbps
<granjero> bastante rápido
<beuno> entonces probablemente vaya bien
<granjero> y sigo con la vomitada de preugntas
<granjero> como bloqueo el click derecho sobre el escritorio y sobre los paneles?
<beuno> ni idea
<granjero> eso me parece que lo voy a mandar al foro
<granjero> otra más!
<granjero> estoy editando el archivo /etc/hosts para bloquear el acceso a ciertas páginas
<granjero> como hago para que en vez de tirarme el cartel de que no se pudo cargar me redireccione a otra página
<beuno> asocias los hosts con una IP tuya
<granjero> lo hago con la ip de la página del trabajo y me sale un cartel que ahora te copio
<granjero> "Could not determine user from enviroment"
<granjero> environment
<beuno> que raro
<beuno> suena a apache
<granjero> por lo in dio
<granjero> indio?
<granjero> =)
<FREDD2> si usan internet, anda aprendiendo squid
<FREDD2> :P
<FREDD2> con eso le bloqueas lo que gustes
<granjero> calamar?
<granjero> donde leo eso?
<granjero> man squid?
<granjero> man squid no va
<FREDD2> en google
<FREDD2> proxy cache
<granjero> ahi lo estoy instalando
<FREDD2> jajaja, pero leete un tuto aunque sea!
<granjero> tiempo al tiempo
<granjero> ;)
<granjero> tiene un GUI gadmin-squid
<granjero> es lo usaste?
<FREDD2> nop
<FREDD2> en su momento lo use con webmin
#ubuntu-ar 2011-01-04
<Bytes> buenas nocges
<maunicmer> buenas
<maunicmer> probando un cliente irc desde android
<maunicmer> alguien online?
<JuanMarquez> Ando buscando un software que permita a las personas de manera individuar anotar un listado de cosas por hacer (pendientes) no importa el orden, y que les permita ir desarrollando las actividades u ordenarlas etc. (para los que no comprenden bien el tema, esto no es una agenda o calendario, es otro tipo de gestión)
#ubuntu-ar 2011-01-05
<yo_rmn> Alguien sabe como tener salas persistenes en Empahty?
<yo_rmn> Buen día. No puedo cambiar del todo mi cursor de Gnome. Se ve sobre firefox, y sobre esta ventana pero eso es todo, luego se pone el negro de MAC (solía tener el tema macbuntu) y no se deja vambiar. Como lo elimino/soluciono?
<yo_rmn> ...
<yo_rmn> me pregunto de que sirve un canal lleno de gente muda
<granjero> hola
<granjero> buen dia
<granjero> como se puede hacer para que todos los archivos escritos en una determinada carpeta tengan automáticamente permisos de escritura y lectura para el grupo
<chory> quien crea los archivos tiene q perteneser al mismo grupo
<chory> o darle permisos a q grupo o todos los grupos ...
<granjero> chory, buendia
<chory> hola buen dia
<chory> sabes como es la jerarquia de los permisos ?
<chory> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Sistema_de_ficheros
<granjero> si chory mas o menos se como es
<granjero> hice un post en el foro
<granjero> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10319244#post10319244
<granjero> en la ultima pagina explico mi problema
<chory> no entiendo bien ...
<chory> por donde acceden lso usuarios ?
<chory> q quiere decir "mi problema surge cuando quiero que algún usuario escriba en esas "shares" desde fuera de la red local."
<granjero> esos usuarios estan fuera de la red local
<granjero> acceden por interner
<granjero> acceden por internet via ssh
<chory> pero ssh no es samba ... con lo cual perdes la config de samba q haces ...
<chory> se entiende ?
<granjero> claro
<granjero> eso lo entiendo
<granjero> pero no se como hacerlos acceder por samba desde fuera de la red local
<chory> tendrías q publicar la PC que queres q accedan ...
<chory> el tema es q vas a tener q ponerle seguridad a eso ...
<chory> sino lo ve cualquiera
<granjero> publicar en el router?
<chory> claro, pero deja de ser totalmente seguro ...
<granjero> o donde?
<chory> mira te pudo recomendar algo ...
<granjero> y que puerto usa samba?
<granjero> dale
<chory> vos podes hacer algo q estamos usando aca en la office
<granjero> contame
<chory> se llama freenas es un unix dedicado solo a compartir
<chory> o sea compartis das permisos usuarios grupos todo lo q quieras
<granjero> y es dificil de agarrarle la mano?
<granjero> eso es lo que nececito
<granjero> que desde dos sedes distintas tengan acceso a los mismos archivos
<granjero> estaba leyendo sobre las vpn
<chory> maso a lo primero si hasta q entendes todo
<chory> y podes compartir   , generas shares q estan disponibles por web via https, samba (carpetas compartidas) e incluso ssh si queres ...
<chory> pegale una mirada capaz te sirve
<granjero> ahi estoy leyendo la wiki
<chory> es como tener un DISCO compartido mediante varios protocolos
<chory> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FreeNAS si te arreglas en ingles
<chory> sino miralo en español
<chory> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/FreeNAS
<chory> a mi me resolvio varias cosas ... el tema q ahora esta abajo pq se me rompio el hard :P
<chory> y estoy levantando un SVN q con los cortes se me rompieron varias cosas
<chory> Para compartir carpetas samba tenes que abrir los puestos tcp 139 y udp 445
<chory> mastica un poco todo lo q te pase q me levanto un rato de mi poc
<chory> pc
<granjero> ok
<granjero> voy a leer
<granjero> gracias chory
 * mama21mama 0/
<lokvendra> https://www.42registry.org/faq-es.php
<Res__> Buen año a todos, como agrego en ubuntu 10.10 en el xorg que tengo un monitor LCD Samsung p2350
#ubuntu-ar 2011-01-06
<Bytes> buenas gente
<sudacator> hola, buenas!
<sudacator> hola, que tal? hay alguien?
<sudacator> hola, buenas
<mama21mama> buenas
<Bytes> mama21mama, como andas?
<Bytes> sudacator, como andas?
<sudacator> todo bien, recien suscribiendome a las listas de correo y al sitio ubuntu-ar
<sudacator> bueno, hasta luego.
<mama21mama> Bytes, estaba en la oficina chica viendo clarin.
<mama21mama> disculpa.
<mama21mama> bien... agotado pero bien por el laburo.
<mama21mama> vos?
<alienf2> alguien sabe por que con wubi solo ubuntu 10.04 y no 10.10  gracias  :)
<alienf2>  :)  :o  '<
<Bytes> mama21mama, estaba analisando log del router, que lindo trabajo :s
<mama21mama> hay una aplicacion
<mama21mama> snort
<mama21mama> te ahorra mucho.
<mama21mama> supongo.
<Bytes> che les hago una consulta
<mama21mama> si
<mama21mama> (?)
<Bytes> tengo problemas para acceder a twitter, primero pense que podia ser el firewall por alguna regla de https, pero ya las revise de punta a punta y no es, ademas puedo acceder a cualquier otra como gmail
<Bytes> ideas?
<mama21mama> estas detras de proxy Bytes ?
<Bytes> noup
<Bytes> lo desactive
<Bytes> tengo politicas de drop por defecto, obviamente cuando lo cambio funciona
<Bytes> pero eso me parece raro
<Bytes> pero el problema es solo el forward
<pi1> hola buenos días, la duda es: tengo un reloj de control horario que carga los datos de entradas y salidas, este funciona con un so que corre bien con wine en ubuntu, pero no puedo lograr que descargue los datos del reloj. Ya probé varias configuraciones y varios programas de control de puertosy no logro nada. Como biene la mano ya no se si es una cuestión de configuración de wine o alguna cosa de ubuntu y el puerto. PD: lo unico que se hace con wine es agreg
<pi1> hola buenos días, la duda es: tengo un reloj de control horario que carga los datos de entradas y salidas, este funciona con un so que corre bien con wine en ubuntu, pero no puedo lograr que descargue los datos del reloj. Ya probé varias configuraciones y varios programas de control de puertosy no logro nada. Como biene la mano ya no se si es una cuestión de configuración de wine o alguna cosa de ubuntu y el puerto. PD: lo unico que se hace con wine es agreg
<chory> pil1 no se entiende nada lo q queres hacer ...
<chory> q control de horario con wine estas hablando  ???
<chory> usa el cron nativo de linux
<chory> man crontab
<pi1> jeje... explico:
<pi1> es un reloj que esta conectado por adaptador rs232- usb, el reloj tiene rs232 y la pc tiene usb....
<pi1> con windows no hay problemas de descarga de datos...
<pi1> con ubuntu si. El programa funciona bien... por lo menos abre, pero no puedo descargar los datos del reloj...
<pi1> me explico?
<Tukeke> FREDD2, my desktop sencillo http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/4742/pantallazo5g.png
<Tukeke> sin complicaciones
<FREDD2> a ver
<FREDD2> pa mi gusto tiene demasiado
<Tukeke> ajaj
<Tukeke> FREDD2, por que ?
<FREDD2> muchos lanzadores, botoncitos etc
<FREDD2> XD
#ubuntu-ar 2011-01-07
<sudacator> hola, que tal?
<sudacator> hola buenas noches
<sudacator> al parecer estan todos ocupados.
<sudacator> alguien sabe donde aprender desde "cero" programacion para linux?
<FREDD2> sudacator, en google
<FREDD2> no existe un lenguaje solo en linux
<sudacator> si, claro, pero con cual es recomendable empezar para poder empezar a desenvolverse en linux?
<sudacator> porque eh leido algunas cosas, pero para poder configurar bien, segun entiendo, mas alla de saber los comando, hay estructuras que
<sudacator> no entiendo...
<sudacator> me dijeron que el lenguaje en C, es el mas utilizado en linux, es verdad¡
<sudacator> ?
<sudacator> adios buenas noches!
<Chronos_SLA> Muy buenassss, gente!
<Chronos_SLA> Si alguien puede, sería tan amable de indicarme donde puedo conseguir alguna guía de uso de la Terminal? Algunos comandos básicos, quizá... Llevo poco tiempo con Ubuntu como podrán apreciar. Gracias!
<juanma> hola como stan?
 * mama21mama 0/
<cristian> Hola gente de Ubuntu tengo un problema con samba para acceder desde windows a ubuntu o viceversa la duda que tengo es que paquetes necesito en realiadad para hacerlo desde synaptic me aparecen instalados los paquetes de samba4 con eso es suficiente?, tambien configure el smb.conf con los datos del worgroup y de la carpeta que quiero acceder.
<chory> el samba es para compartir en una maquina linux
<chory> vos q queres hacer ?
<Debian_> instalando samba, se instala todo lo que precise
<Debian_> via apt claro
<cristian> ok entonces cual seria el comando apt-get install samba ?
<cristian> con eso basta?
<chory> sudo apt-get install samba
<cristian> ok pruebo y te digo gracias
<chory> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Samba
<cristian> desde synaptic me aparece como instalado samba4 dejo esos paquetes instalados ya hice lo que dice la guia "sudo apt-get install samba samba-client smbfs smbclient"
<Debian_> si, instala eso
<Debian_> despues configuras el smb.conf y listo
<cristian> ya esta configurado el smb.conf yo desde windows deberia acceder a ubuntu mediante \\192.168.1.100\nombre-recurso-compartido
<cristian> pero me dice que no se puede conectar mientras que si yo le hago ping a ese ip me devuelve bien los paquetes
<cristian> cual puede ser el problema yo en workgroup coloque el nombre del grupo de trabajo en mayuscula de esa forma esta bien?
<FREDD2> tenes que reiniciar el demonio cristian
<FREDD2> si no es eso, revisa bien la configuracion, no tiene secretos
<mama21mama> voip voip?
<cristian> tambien probe reiniciandolo y nada este es mi smb.conf quisiera saber si hay algo que les parece raro http://paste.ubuntu.com/551570/
<mama21mama> http://text0.tk/l/82
<mama21mama>  estara prendido por algun tiempo.
<mama21mama>  ya que ando bajando un dvd de David Gilmour
<mama21mama> pueden hacerlo publico y probarlo...
<cristian> mi grupo de trabajo en windows es CASA lo puse asi tambien en el smb.conf y el recurso compartido es la carpeta Datos y mi cdrom
<FREDD2> cristian, tenes mal configurados los ip, fijate en en el con la red termina en ,0.0 y vos estas queriendo conectar a 1.100
<FREDD2> si tenes 2 maquinas solamente, pone las ip de las maquinas
<FREDD2> granjero, locaso!
<granjero> FREDD2, !
<granjero> como va?
<FREDD2> todo en orden che, vos?
<granjero> en la lucha
<granjero> ando con un problema
<FREDD2> seguis con los servers?
<granjero> si
<granjero> ya casi listo
<FREDD2> que problema tenes?
<granjero> tengo un problema que es que cuando tiro groups user
<cristian> entiendo vos me decis en interfaces?
<granjero> me dice que ese usuario pertenece a ciertos grupos
<FREDD2> si cristian
<granjero> pero si hago cat /etc/group
<cristian> ok pruebo muchas gracias y perdon por las molestias
<FREDD2> estas poniendo la ip de ejemplo del tuto cristian ?
<granjero> miro la linea del grupo al que debería pertenecer y no esta el usuario
<granjero> te pego unos pastebin
<FREDD2> y agregalo con adduser
<granjero> eso hice
<cristian> no no puse ninguna ip del tutorial
<granjero> ahh ok
<granjero> me olvide de eso
<FREDD2> fijate cristian el problema anda por ahi
<granjero> FREDD2, los usuarios ya existen en el server
<FREDD2> entonces edita el archivo de usuarios y cambiales el grupo
<cristian> gracias pude entrar desde ubuntu a windows sin ningun problema el conflicto FREDD2 estaba donde vos me dijiste. Ahora intento hacerlo desde windows y no lo puedo hacer hay algo mas que se deba configurar?
<FREDD2> usar algun cliente samba o desde la terminal misma
<FREDD2> podes montar los discos tal cual lo haces con windows
<FREDD2> perdon, lei mal
<FREDD2> deberia funcionar ya desde windows
<FREDD2> /ip/directorio-a-compartir
<FREDD2>  //ip/directorio-a-compartir
<cristian> claro lo intento desde el explorador con \\ip\Datos que es el directorio y no me entra me dice que no tengo acceso
<FREDD2> fijate los permisos
<FREDD2> hace algun directorio de prueba
<FREDD2> mkdir prueba
<FREDD2> chmod 777 prueba
<FREDD2> y usa ese directorio en el smb.conf
<cristian> ok ahora lo pruebo y te digo
<granjero> sigue sin andar
<granjero> voy a reinstalar
<cristian> esa carpeta prueba debe estar cargada en el smb.conf como [prueba]?
<cristian> o no es necesario?
<cristian> perdon no lei mas abajo
<FREDD2> si, tiene que estar ahi
<FREDD2> todos los directorios a compartir deben estar ahi
<FREDD2> con sus respectivos permiso de usuarios
<cristian> los permisos de usuario van descriptos en el smb.conf? los parametros que uso son: 	read only = no
<cristian> 	public = yes
<cristian> 	locking = no
<cristian> 	strict locking = no
<cristian> 	browseable = yes
<cristian> o vos te referis a los de carpeta desde consola con chmod 777?
<FREDD2> en el smb.conf
<FREDD2> el directorio tmb tiene que tener permisos de escritura o lectura o ambos
<cristian> si lo probe y nada lo que no entiendo es que se pone en el smb.conf con respecto a los permisos yo le puse public = yes, read-only=no esos son los permisos o lleva alguno mas
<FREDD2> read-only=yes
<FREDD2> asi queda como lectura no mas
<FREDD2> deberia funcionar de todos modos
<cristian> ok tambien lo probe y nada voy a ver de reiniciar el maldito window$ a ver que sucede
<alienferxx> hola necesito ayuda
<FREDD2> yo necesito dinero
<FREDD2> te ayudo y me ayudas
<beuno> alienferxx, ignorando el chiste de mal gusto de FREDD2, en que podemos ayudarte?
<FREDD2> no era un chiste
<beuno> entonces no es algo apropiado para este canal
<FREDD2> beuno, ponele onda man, te vas a volver viejo
<FREDD2> somos pocos, hay que poner un poco de humor
<FREDD2> ;)
<beuno> FREDD2, si, pero no para la gente que entra por primera vez, no entiende como funciona esta y esta perdida
<beuno> es la diferencia entre reirse con alguien y de alguien
<beuno> esto es un canal de soporte
<FREDD2> no es de alguien, es con alguien, se sobre entiende que nadie va a cobrar nada por nada aqui
<beuno> no, vos lo sobreentendes
<FREDD2> a, entonces me estafaron todos los que si lo entendieron
<FREDD2> debieron abonarme la consulta
<FREDD2> igual, capo, todo bien, si te ofendio, mis disculpas
<alienferxx> ubuntu con lxde como lo instalo  garacias
<FREDD2> alienferxx, apt-get install lxde
<FREDD2> o desde synaptic
<beuno> o instalas lubuntu: http://lubuntu.net/
<alienferxx> gracias
<alienferxx>  :)
#ubuntu-ar 2011-01-08
<sudacator> buenas
<Bytes> buenas
 * mama21mama 0/
<sudacator> hola
<mama21mama> juanman, eras el de voip?
<mama21mama> hola
<juanman> mama21mama: emm, voip que cosa?
<mama21mama> voip voip si eras el de la otra vez.
<mama21mama> con juan-arg
<juanman> creo q nope
<mama21mama> a
<mama21mama> hay otro con tu nick en skype
<juanman> see, tengo imitadores (?)
<juanman> habia un juanman q entraba a este canal
<juanman> igual yo tengo registrado el nick
#ubuntu-ar 2011-01-09
<maunicmer> buenas noches!
<maunicmer> estan todos durmiendo ya?
 * mama21mama :. buen día
<lokvendra> hola a todos
<lokvendra> es posible configurar un router wrt120n para que cambie la ip automaticamente cada tanto tiempo antes del router hay un modem
<lokvendra> ??
<lokvendra> Módem SmartaX 880a
<lokvendra> Router WRT120N
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
#ubuntu-ar 2012-01-02
<Naudy> Calendario Ubuntu del año 2012 con marcas de los lanzamientos 12.04 en abril y 12.10 en octubre lo puede descargar de http://spreadubuntu.org/es/material/unusual/calendario-ubuntu-del-a%C3%B1o-2012
<strickly> alguno lee full circle?
<strickly> beuno in da house
#ubuntu-ar 2012-01-04
<invitado_web> instale por error el MATE (Linux Mint) en mi ubuntu 11.10. ¿como desintalo el MATE?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-01-05
<MarioMey> Hola gente.
<MarioMey> Les hago una consulta. Estoy necesitando, mediante un bash, saber si una ventana está abierta (programa ejecutándose). Para eso, usaría xdotool search --name nombreventana. Pero no se programar en bash...
<MarioMey> Así que, ese comando me devuelve unos números, que dicen que sí está abierta.
<MarioMey> Entonces, la manera más fácil, según leí por ahí, es ejecutar algo así como:
<MarioMey> [ ! xdotool search --name nombreventana ] && abrirprograma
<MarioMey> Pero no funciona, porque no se cómo decirle que transforme esos números en un "TRUE".
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
#ubuntu-ar 2012-01-06
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
#ubuntu-ar 2012-01-08
<nipolar> hola??
<nipolar> bue, todos muertos
<MarioMey> Hola gente, necesito hacerles una consulta.
<MarioMey> ¿Cómo hago para crear un script bash que ejecute algunas aplicaciones y que, si cierro la terminal, estos programas no se cierren?
<MarioMey> beuno: ?
<beuno> MarioMey, quizas agregandole & al final del comando
<beuno> pero en general, creo que la respuesta es que no corras un script que vaya a vivir mucho tiempo desde la terminal
<beuno> o, nohup
<beuno> nohup script.sh
<MarioMey> beuno: gracias por contestar, voy a probar con nohup. Es que quiero ejecutar varias cosas al iniciar la máquina, pero no quiero tener la terminal, porque, más adelante, tengo que abrir varios más y dejar la terminal abierta.
<MarioMey> hey, beuno, es lo que necesitaba, gracias.
<beuno> np
<MarioMey> (no se si ya te agradecí, cerré, sin querer, nm-applet.
#ubuntu-ar 2012-12-31
<joliveira> alguien conoce de GIS
#ubuntu-ar 2013-01-04
<invitado_web> hola gente buenas tardes
<invitado_web> alguien que me pueda tirar un salvavidas_
<invitado_web> ?
<lennon> hola
<lennon> tengo una consulta para instalar una placa de tv
#ubuntu-ar 2013-01-05
<damian_> necesito ayuda
#ubuntu-ar 2014-01-04
<Dinosaurio> m4v: Hijo de la gran puta
<Dinosaurio> m4v: Me alegro de que erUSUL muriera
#ubuntu-ar 2016-01-04
<Cristian_> Hola
<Cristian_> Buen día
<Cristian_> ¿alguien sabe qué versión del driver de video de intel trae la versión 14.04.3?
#ubuntu-ar 2017-01-08
<granjero_> buenas tardes
<granjero_> como andan_
<granjero_> ?
<theShirbiny> no
